# Signed today--Bass Pro Shop--6/25/08



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">In a little over a week i will be 69 years old--I started work in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Picayune</st1:City> <st1:State w:st="on">Miss.</st1:State></st1lace> at the age of 12 in a Red and White Gro Store. Right out of High School into the Army--Five years in <st1:country-region w:st="on">Germany</st1:country-region>--Two in <st1:country-region w:st="on">Vietnam</st1:country-region> and the rest from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Fort Devans</st1:City> <st1:State w:st="on">Mass.</st1:State></st1lace> to Camp Wolters Texas.--Enjoyed every minute of it. Out of the Army into Retail Business. Managed stores in five states--loved it. Then i went with Wal-Mart Stores and helped open stores in <st1:country-region w:st="on">Canada</st1:country-region> for two years--Then went to <st1:country-region w:st="on">Germany</st1:country-region> for two years and opened stores there and then i went to <st1:State w:st="on">Hawaii</st1:State> and opened a store in <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Hilo</st1lace></st1:City> and my wife and i stayed for two years. It was like a two year Vacation.--And then i Retired. My wife and i like to travel and i like to fish---BUT---here comes Bass Pro Shop to Spanish Fort. If there is one thing i would like to do before i die its work in the Fishing Dept at Bass Pro Shop.( during my job interview i was asked what i would have to have to come to work for them--my reply--if you let me work in the fishing dept i will work for nothing.) So here i am---start full time monday in the fishing dept. Im gonna like it.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I will keep everyone posted on as much as i can during the days and weeks before Grand Opening and looking forward to meeting many of you after we open. BT66<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

well congrads....hope your not working for nothing!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

congratulations!.... i'm sure they'll throw you some cash flow...


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

man thats pretty cool. do you know when the store is going to open i travel that way alot been watching the store come out of the ground. looks like its going to be one hell of a store never been in one but i hear you could go in there for a week and not see everything.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont have a firm date on Grand Opening but will post it as soon as i know. You will like this store. BT66


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you may become my new best friend:letsdrink I look forward to seeing ya there:angel


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats cool. I do alot of business with the bass pros. I will most likely be working the grande opening for Penn. 

Brant Peacher
Tackle Rep


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats!! those specs in bon secour will be glad to hear it... :clap


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

Robert- Good for you! We talked about that very thing when we went fishing, and here you go and do it! I'm sure you will be seeing me quite a bit since it's so close to me. We need to go fishing again- I need to find time! I'll call you later- Ed Mashburn


----------



## 'Drag' on slayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll tip u Bassman......:usaflag:bowdown


----------



## dc2 (Apr 1, 2008)

I met with the GM of Bass Pro today, and they are set to open on Labor Day weekend. Joe(the GM) is a super nice guy and seems to know how to run one of these stores. Good luck BASSTRACKER66 in your new venture.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Pat on back Basstracker66 :clap - fishing dept &they sell Basstracker boats there too - you'll be right at home... got your PM - I put in today around 1800 - out @ 2030was last one @ ramp...we do need a light there between the ramps....Poppy (aka Joe)


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Day 1 At Bass Pro Shop-- 6/30/08<DIV class=post-text>Today was the first day of work at Bass Pro Shop---very little work. The contractor hasnt given BPS the building yet so today we looked around---tried to stay out of the workers way--and may get the building wednesday. I took app 70 pictures and will post 1/2 of them today and the other 1/2 tomorrow. I will try to post pictures every day as much as i can. I did very little editing--all pictures are good---some better than others. Most pic are self explanatory but if anyone has any questions please ask. BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the pics looks awesome. That pics with the bucks running is kick ass. Cant wait to see it when their done.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's hope it is bigger than the Destin Store. A salesperson told me Destin is the smallest store they make.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

pretty neat man, will have to come visit.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Hook (6/30/2008)*Let's hope it is bigger than the Destin Store. A salesperson told me Destin is the smallest store they make.


AMEN :bowdown

From the pics, it looks like A Bass Pro shop, not some lil excuse for a tackle store like Destin. Do you know how it compares in size to say the Atlanta store?


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great pics BT66...keep them coming


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

My first day at work was yesterday and because the contractor still has the building we didnt work today--go in tomorrow. Anyway on the first day i took +/-75 pictures and posted one half yesterday and here is the second half. Some of them may look --and may be --the same as yesterday--Enjoy. BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

The store really looks like its coming along. You should enjoy working with Michael Reddick and M. King they use to be my managers over at academy a few years ago. Do me a favor and tell chris jones to call james spires asap @ 8502071482.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

GatorTamer:

Will Do---BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Today was a good day at work---all of us got a lot accomplished--and i meet a very-very-nice lady that is a regular poster on the ACFA site--velvet tines. She is in a differant dept but we managed to talk for a few minutes--i enjoyed meeting her. Tomorrowi will take more pic. BT66.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I am looking forward to the opening as well. I really enjoy looking and thinking "Could I sell off my child to buy that? Kidding. there is a lot of interesting things to look at.


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

congrats on the new job!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV class=post-subject> Day 3 Bass Pro Shop---7/3/08</DIV><DIV class=post-text>Today wasnt much differant than the other 2 days---a lot of people and not much work. Maybe we will get the building from the contractors soon---got off a noon today for the 4 th of July lack of work. Just a few pictures--Its looking better. Enjoy BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You don't hear of many people from Picayune, Mississippi.

My familyand I lived in that area for about 4 years in the early 90s.

I took a job transfer and my wife and kids went along kicking an screaming.

Really good folks over there!


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

> *Brant Peacher (6/25/2008)*Thats cool. I do alot of business with the bass pros. I will most likely be working the grande opening for Penn.
> 
> Brant Peacher
> Tackle Rep




now thats some old school songs have not heard smashing pumpkins in awhile

thanks for posting that


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Week 2--Day 4--Bass Pro Shop--7/7/08<DIV class=post-text>Today and tomorrow we will be at 5 Rivers for classes---just a few pictures. Enjoy--BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9:

I was only 12 Yrs old but Picayune Miss. was a very nice -quiet town. Most people went to the movies on Sat night-ect. We actually lived in Ozona Miss. and went to school in Carriere Miss. That was in the late 50 s. We also walked a lot. BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Week 2 Day 2 Bass Pro Shop 7/8/08<DIV class=post-text>We started the day at 5 Rivers and finished up in the store. The pic are of Five Rivers---my lunch hr--Scotts Landing and back at the store. Enjoy.BT66
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

</DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thursday at Bass Pro Shop--- Good Day---7/10/08<DIV class=post-text>Today was a good day----most of us had plenty of work. I spent my day in the Archery dept---I dont know a lot about Bow Hunting but today i learned that Archery may be as expensive as Fishing. Some of the items i put on the counter were expensive. The Store is looking good---every day it gets better. BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

BassTracker66,

My next door neighbor has learned how to make it really expensive........he has joined the growing ranks of bowfisherman!!!!!!!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop Friday Shoe Dept 7/11/08<DIV class=post-text>I ended the week in the Shoe Dept---Putting shoes in the stock room. Monday we may get a truck for the Fishing Dept---hope so. Every day the store looks better ---wont be long now. 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

I pass by or work that area everyday, and it is killin me knowing that it is not open yet!!!! Congratulations on the job. I had originally heard 15 Aug, for the opening day, but I geuss you will have the definate answer for us! I think that it is the same size as the one in Prattville, Al (Montgomery) It is 2 levels of paradise for sure.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Great Story.. Best of luck on your first day and thanks for your service to our country. I retired from the Navy a few years ago and although I am still working full time.. life is great.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop 7/14/08<DIV class=post-text>Today wasnt bad---could have used more work. But tomorrow we go to the Fishing Dept. Cant wait---just a few pic of where i worked today---back in hunting. Enjoy--BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop 7/15/08<DIV class=post-text>Today was another good day at Bass Pro Shop---plenty of work for everyone and in my favorite dept--fishing. The store looks good---wont be long now. I wont try to tell everything thats pictured--if anyone has ?--please ask. BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop 7 16 08<DIV class=post-text>For me--today was another good day in the fishing dept---worked in crank baits today---boy--you can put some money in crank baits--16-17-18:00 $ if you want to--and thats just for one. I hope an opening special will be crank baits. Just some random photos---enjoy--BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw 
Bass Pro Shop still needs some employes for the Islamorada Fish Company Restaurant. Go to WWW.basspro.com/jobs or come by the store and pick up as application. Thanks--BT66
</DIV>


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

OK BT66 you got my mouth watering.... :hotsun Thanks for the updates. I can't wait!! :letsparty


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop---Friday--7/18/08<DIV class=post-text>Finished the week on a good note----the fishing dept--and the whole store- is looking good. All of it is coming together and the store management think everything will be ok. About +/- three weeks till opening. The art work in the store is simply beautiful---the underwater tank is made from foam and watching it being built is something. Later i will put the pic in line so we can see the tank being built...Enjoy BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

my 20yr old brother is working with you at bass pro... I think he's in the hunting dept...His name is Matt....


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop 7/21/08<DIV class=post-text>Today was a good day in the fishing dept---the water fall was turned on-checking for leaks. Look for a Tank Update on the Making Of The Tank in Off Topic. Check out the price of the rifle scope. Enjoy---BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Who will be the fishing department manager there? I need to know who I will be working with and who I need to contact.

Brant Peacher
manufacturers rep


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

the detail of the army tank is gonna be great - i can tell !


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Piece of cake Basstracker, tell them to wrap that scope up and put it on your favorite rifle. 

Remember, you get employee discounts !

I work at Store # 10, and it is fixing to get crazy with the upcoming fall sale in a little over a week.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tuesday--Bass Pro Shop---7 Lb Bass--Good day---7/22/08<DIV class=post-text>Today i worked with fishing rods and helped set up the Reel Display Case. The local Shimano rep was with us and he was a lot of help. 
Sometime this afternoon a Customer brought a 7Lb Bass to the store and we tried to keep him alive in one of our Resturant aquarium---but he didnt make it---he ended up being an evening meal for one of the employees. 
Things are looking better every day. 
Look at the tank update. 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Brant Peacher:

Go to Bass Pro Shop---7/21/08---(yeaterday)----picture #22--the fishing mgr is the person on the extreme left---very nice person. BT66


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Well buddy, I'll be there opening day and I hope to see you.. I'm going DIRECTLY to the fishing dept. To be perfectly honest, that sounds like a great job, dealing with fishing gear all day.. man.. The only thing better would be working on a Charter Boat and getting to use the gear all day... I'm sure it will be a blast. Congrats on the job and good luck.. I hope you work on commission because all of my money will go to you.. (as much as the wife lets me keep)


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

When will the store open???...Approximately? I live maybe 5 mins from your store. Can't wait to check it out and maybe meet you. Let us know when we can visit.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BASSTRACKER66 (7/22/2008)*Brant Peacher:
> 
> Go to Bass Pro Shop---7/21/08---(yeaterday)----picture #22--the fishing mgr is the person on the extreme left---very nice person. BT66


I really just need a name so I no who I will be selling fishing tackle too. 

Brant Peacher
manufacturers rep


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop----Wednesday 23 08<DIV class=post-text>Another good day at Bass Pro Shop---worked in the fishing reel area again today---loved it. 
GRAND OPENING DATE---As of today-its AUG,27. (unless something drastic happens--this date is firm) 
BUT---A SOFT opening date is AUG,13. (Right now a firm date) 
What is the difference between GRAND OPENING and SOFT OPENING-- 
A Soft Opening is when the store just opens the doors and lets customers in to shop---with very little fanfare. 
A Grand Opening is when a lot of things happen---like Bill Dance---Jimmie Huston and a ton of other things---ill tell you as i find out-----its going to be BIG---and good 
Tomorrow we may get some Fish in---hope so. 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop 7/24/08<DIV class=post-text>We got some fish in today---both the touch pool and the big tank--some Bass-Small Fish-and some Stripers. Tomorrow we will get some more---maybe a +/- 40 Lb Catfish. The Fishing Dept employees and i were in a class today--look good dont we. Looks more like a Bass Pro Shop every day---Enjoy--BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## maar (Sep 27, 2007)

Brant,

The Fishing GSM is Preston Vick. The official grand opening date is Aug 27th. Contact me by PM and I will give you his cell phone so you can get a hold him. Guys, this store is going to be nothing like this area has ever seen. The store is 3 times the size of the store in Destin and has more product and selection than I have seen in any location in this area. You will not be disappointed.

Michael


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV class=post-text>Ended the week on a good note----got some more fish in ---and boats---looking good--BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Michael. Ill get in touch with you soon

Brant Peacher
manufacturers rep


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop Monday 7/28 07<DIV class=post-text>Good day today----big catfish---big bass---looking better. 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop Tuesday 7 29 08<DIV class=post-text>Another good day at Bass Pro Shop----7/29/08 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop 7/30/08<DIV class=post-text>Today we put some Boats in the building---looking more like a BPS every day.---BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Hook (6/30/2008)*Let's hope it is bigger than the Destin Store. A salesperson told me Destin is the smallest store they make.


I was so pissed after drivingover to the Destin location, I have several buddies and my wife that had never been to a Bass Pro Shop ( I talked it so much). When I got there I found and talked with the manager and asked him whats the deal, he said they never studied anything other than saltwater fishing for the Panhandle area. After all plans were finished they had found out that fresh water and deer hunting was a major past time in the panhanle and added the second story and as much fresh water and hunting equiptment as they could to their plans.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop Thursday 7/31/08<DIV class=post-text>Another good day at BPS---the Ala. Game/Fish did a survey in the upper Delta and brought some of the fish to us---nice of them. Bass---Gar---Carp---Crappie and others---most made it. BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

gnwdad:

Having never been to the Destin store--i cant compare the two stores. But i think you will like the Spanish Fort Store. Please introduce yourself if you come by. Thanks BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop--Friday 8/01/08<DIV class=post-text>Bass Pro Shop---looking more like a store every day----BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

It will be nice having a BPS near Pensacola. I travel a lot and have shopped several of their locations across the SouthEast. 

I was in the Prattville location yesterday. My problem is that other than Destin most are set up mostly for fresh water fishing and since the associates are locate they know little of nothing about salt water, inshore or offshore fishing. I have gotten several funny looks as to why I was there if I lived in Pensacola.

As I said I looking for to the new Spanish Fort location, I am in and out of Mobile and Baldwin county several times a week so this is going to be excellant for me. 

Also for those that may not know it, they have a value card that earns you points and discountson your purchases, it will save you bucks if you shop like I do. And no I do not work for them. But if they ever needed an HR Professional, I would like to apply.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop 8/4/08<DIV class=post-text>Another good day at BPS---starting to look like something. More Fishing---Camping---Hunting---Clothes ---- and tomorrow we may get some Guns on display. The two young Ladies work in the Fudge Shop--but today there was no work in Fudge so they came to fishing and worked. Enjoy---BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

The store looks great. The boy and I will be there soon after it opens, if we're not waiting in line the day of. Get it in gear and lets go, we are running out of patience.


----------



## moezdee (Nov 22, 2007)

does the store open before the 27th? i heard the 15th? thanks


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Moezdee--Skinny Water:

The store will have a "Soft" opening on the 13TH of August and the Grand Opening on the 27 of Aug..Will be looking for you. BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop 8/06/08 Wednesday<DIV class=post-text>I didnt work yesterday---had to go out of state--not many pic today but the store is looking good---more better every day.Enjoy---BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop Thursday 08/07/08<DIV class=post-text>We had a good day today at BPS so i posted quiet a few pictures. Things are coming together---"SOFT" opening is the 13 Th of this month----only a few days away----Grand opening is the 27 Th. Hope to see all of you---BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop Friday 8/8/08<DIV class=post-text>Only 4 days until the SOFT opening of BPS. Its going to be a big day. Wednasday,13 of Aug----be there. A few more pic of the store----today we got some more fish in--a big catfish and a +/-14 Lb Bass---and others. The store is looking good---today they started waxing the floors and tomorrow they will put more boats inside. Enjoy---BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop Saturday 8 9 08<DIV class=post-text>Had to work today---trying to get some final issues fixed--think we did---The store will open in a few days. I will end this post and start a new one. I have posted on 4 web sites and all of them together have had over 10.000 hits to date---when i stop it will have +/- 12.000 hits. If you can come to the SOFT opening Wednesday---say hello to Velvet Tines and me...BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Basstracker66 is the store heaver in saltwater of freshwater tackle?

Charles ( Pensacola)


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot Dog

Fresh Water----but management is in the process of making some changes---The mix will get better. BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop 8/12/08<DIV class=post-text>This will be the last post on "Today i signed on the dotted line"---i will start a new post on opening day. I have enjoyed doing it and hope you enjoyed watching us stock the store. VT and i hope you will stop in and say hello. I will be at the store all day tomorrow and from 3 to 10pm the rest of this week. Hope to see you. BT66 
BASS PRO SHOP SOFT OPENING TOMORROW---13th OF AUG. 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw
</DIV>


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it open for business tomorrow? I got the email on the 27th


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I will make sure i wear my PFF shirt when I visit:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

They are saying it's opening TODAY!!!! Woohoooooo.... No more trips to Destin. :clap


----------

